# Whitsunday Islands



## N0elC (17 Feb 2005)

There are a few of us going to the Whitsundays in March, but have no accomodation booked yet. Does anyone know of a good party place to stay ?

Also I want to do my Open Water Dives for my PADI, so any recomendations for a decent dive school would also be welcome.


----------



## JP Saltee (3 Mar 2005)

As far as I know, most of the accomadation actually on the islands is expensive and fairly exclusive, ie dont know how well they will take to partying! however, what most people do is go on a boat trip these can last from 2 days to 2 weeks, you live on board and stop off at various islands on the way. You are allowed to bring your own drink on some and not on others, as the "on-board" drink is limited and expensive i would definatelly recommed one where you can bring your own, and you can never bring too much I can tell you from experience!!!!! Some also offer a complimentary 1st time dive. 
You need to check out the net for deals and i would recommend looking up the lonely planet website under the thorn tree section for personal accounts.
In relation to diving, you will find a selection of dive schools in Airlie beach, where most of the boats leave from, again they are in competation with each other so much is standard. One thing though if you havent dived before they are likely to insist you obtain a medical prior to diving, you are checked for lung capacity, balance etc so as soon as you arrive check this out and go to the medical centre in airlie and get one.
you will find a mixture of people on/around whitsundays from backpackers to the rich but most of all you will find beautiful beachs and a fantastic holiday!


----------



## N0elC (3 Mar 2005)

Thanks JP. Have completed my PADI Referral course, so I only need to do my four open water dives to get my PADI. Have been told that the water is great around there !


----------



## Tall Chapy (10 Mar 2005)

Had a quick look.
Try Comfort Resort Club Crocodile Airlie Beach

Hope you are not gone yet


----------



## juke (15 Jun 2008)

Myself and Mr juke are travelling to Oz in September. Planning to fly to the Whitsundays for a few days - was thinking on staying in a hotel for 2 or 3 nights (maybe Hamilton or Arlie) and then chartering a small yacht (Mr juke's a good sailor) for 2 days to explore the islands. As he's such a good sailor, I'm not sure the larger crewed charters (eh tallships etc) would appeal to him.

Anybody any experience of private charters?

Any general opinions of the Whitsundays and where to stay?

Thanks j.


----------



## MandaC (15 Jun 2008)

You are so lucky. I had five weeks in OZ at start of the year including five days in and around Airlie Beach area.

I only went out to the Islands on a day trip, we took in three islands, Daydream, Hook Island and Whitehaven.  The Beach at Whitehaven is really everything it looks like in the pictures and more. 

Daydream Island is really a wedding type place and although the island is beautiful, I could not see myself staying there for any more than a few hours without going stir crazy.  When we arrived, some of the people staying in the resort were leaving for the day and there was a steel band singing "leaving on a jet boat".  I found it a bit corny.  But thats just my take.

Hamilton Island looked as if there would perhaps more going on there,  we did not stop but all reports would lead me to think it would be very very expensive.  

Hook Island - stopping off there we stopped off at the Wilderness Resort (I think it is the only accomodation on the Island), and to me I dont think it would be very luxurious. Though well worth the visit.

We stayed in Airlie (Boathaven Bay Resort).  I was very happy with the accomodation there and it was 240 Aus. Dollars per night for a 2 bed apartment.  Only downside and it is a big downside, there is a new marina/resort being built opposite the accomodation which completely ruins your views- should be fabuluous when finished, but at the moment you will be looking out over mud. So probably avoid staying in the shute harbour area. Airlie is party place, but there would be a mix of different standards of Hotels/Accomodation.

I would avoid the "resort" type places on the Islands, as I would think they are very over rated for the price.

Hope this helps and enjoy, wish I were you!!!

Various different places where you can charter boats to.  Google whitsundays tourism or Airlie Beach Tourism and you could start from there.


----------



## Luckycharm (16 Jun 2008)

Airlie beach is great but it is highly geared to backpackers and as another poster said it is a party town. Been there 3 times  - brought my parents there the last time- I loved the 3 day cruise- we ended up on different boats as left it to the last minute- they did not enjoy it quite as much. Stayed in a hotel just outside the town the first night Crocidile something - was pretty poor. They stayed in a B&B the second night which they loved - as the other poster says if you contact the Tourist office there they should set you right. 
Islands are very expensive to stay on. Whitsundays are beautiful though my favourie part of OZ.


----------



## juke (17 Jun 2008)

Thanks Guys,

Interesting to get the different views. My sister stayed on Daydream and loved it. Boathaven Bay resort was one I was looking at - so I'll now stear clear.

Another question- my OH would be interested in trying all the water sports that the inclusinve resorts offer eg wind surfing, parasailing, kayaking etc - can I presume these are all also available at a price elsewhere, any idea?

Thanks


----------



## Luckycharm (17 Jun 2008)

Yep there are loads of Padi, watersports etc operating out of Airlie beach it is a real tourist town with quite a bit of competition. If I were you - I would contact the local tourist board and they will steer you in the right direction. Should be easy to find in Google.


----------



## MandaC (17 Jun 2008)

I have to say in defence of Boathaven Bay resort when I was there....the views were bad, but the accomodation and staff were top notch.  Staff were brilliant for booking tours arranging activities and for the cruise we went on, we were picked up outside the gate. it was one of the nicest places I stayed in, (we had hot tub on balcony) and if I were going I would stay there again, views being the only negative, so I hope I did not come across as slating the place. Have a look at tripadvisor for accomodation around the Airlie Beach area, there are photos of Boathaven Bay and the views that were to what they are now.

It is funny how people had differing views, it is good your sister liked Daydream Island, I definitely thought it was beautiful, but the outdoor chapel had a dirty manky red carpet and I just thought it was corny.  I did not stay in the resort accomodation, so cant make any comments about the standards.

Islands are expensive for accomodation and in my opinion not worth it.  Yes I would think it is possible to get the watersports etc even if you do not book an inclusive resort.  One thing that did strike me about the area was the numerous tourist activities very widely available.  

If you email one of the tourist outlets, plenty on google, they will get back to you and direct you re activities, etc.  

Did I tell you already I am so jealous.  I probably did.


----------



## comanche (17 Jun 2008)

N0elC said:


> There are a few of us going to the Whitsundays in March, but have no accomodation booked yet. Does anyone know of a good party place to stay ?
> 
> Also I want to do my Open Water Dives for my PADI, so any recomendations for a decent dive school would also be welcome.



what age group are you - best party play to stay is beaches packpackers hostel Airlie Beach. However you won't be staying here for that long - you will most likely be heading out on a boat for a few days. There are loads of boats to choose from - dive boats, party boats, chill boats, romantic boats, racing boats etc. 

Island dive are a good company that I would recommend - they have lots of boats.


----------



## rory22 (17 Jun 2008)

This thread was started over three years ago so the op may well be a dive instructor by now!!!


----------



## davidoco (17 Jun 2008)

For a day trip out to Whitehaven I would recommend [broken link removed] as it's a long way out from Airlie Beach using a sail or a single engine on some of the larger boats.

When they let it rip it really is a jet.


----------



## comanche (18 Jun 2008)

rory22 said:


> This thread was started over three years ago so the op may well be a dive instructor by now!!!



ha! well spotted! d'oh


----------



## Luckycharm (18 Jun 2008)

rory22 said:


> This thread was started over three years ago so the op may well be a dive instructor by now!!!


 
We are replying to Jukes post which is only a couple of days old!


----------



## rory22 (18 Jun 2008)

> We are replying to Jukes post which is only a couple of days old!


 
Who do you mean by 'we'? When people start reading the thread it relates to Whitsundays, partying and diving, I pointed out the age of the post because it was these aspects that poked my attention. So while you may have been answering the questions re sailing by Jukes not everybody was.


----------



## cotton eye (18 Jun 2008)

Was just about to give details of the place I learned to dive last year in Whitsundays until I copped the year of the op. Maybe juke should start a new thread re sailing in Whitsundays to stop any confusion?


----------



## soy (19 Jun 2008)

cotton eye said:


> Was just about to give details of the place I learned to dive last year in Whitsundays until I copped the year of the op. Maybe juke should start a new thread re sailing in Whitsundays to stop any confusion?



It would be better if people added to old threads rather than create a multiplicty of new threads about the same query, especially when it is something generic - such as where to stay in.....?


----------



## juke (19 Jun 2008)

soy said:


> It would be better if people added to old threads rather than create a multiplicty of new threads about the same query, especially when it is something generic - such as where to stay in.....?


 
That's what I thought too...though I can see that this causes confusion.


----------



## Luckycharm (19 Jun 2008)

rory22 said:


> Who do you mean by 'we'? When people start reading the thread it relates to Whitsundays, partying and diving, I pointed out the age of the post because it was these aspects that poked my attention. So while you may have been answering the questions re sailing by Jukes not everybody was.


 
Stop being so pedantic, would you have dug up this thread to respond to it if Juke had not bumped it up?


----------



## rory22 (19 Jun 2008)

> Stop being so pedantic, would you have dug up this thread to respond to it if Juke had not bumped it up?


 
How is it pedantic to point out the age of the thread? The op asked about diving, juke asked about sailing, so to suggest that you were answering jukes post only is fair enough even though you proceeded to tell him/her about diving-



> there are loads of Padi


 
Now that's pedantic


----------



## Yoltan (20 Jun 2008)

N0elC said:


> There are a few of us going to the Whitsundays in March, but have no accomodation booked yet. Does anyone know of a good party place to stay ?
> 
> Also I want to do my Open Water Dives for my PADI, so any recomendations for a decent dive school would also be welcome.


 

"Party place" and "Whitsundays" in the same sentence??? The Whitsundays are really beautiful. I think Whitehaven beach is the most beautiful beach I have ever been to. Just enjoy the beauty of it all. It's a special place and probably somewhere where you won't return to many times in your life.

Partying, on the other hand can be done anywhere on the planet! Go to Cairns and dance on the tables of The Woolshed if that's your thing!


----------



## rory22 (20 Jun 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *N0elC* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=19679#post19679
> _There are a few of us going to the Whitsundays in March, but have no accomodation booked yet. Does anyone know of a good party place to stay ?
> 
> ...


 
Hey Luckycharm, I rest my case


----------



## Luckycharm (20 Jun 2008)

rory22 said:


> How is it pedantic to point out the age of the thread? The op asked about diving, juke asked about sailing, so to suggest that you were answering jukes post only is fair enough even though you proceeded to tell him/her about diving-
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's pedantic


 
Juke said this
"Another question- my OH would be interested in trying all the *water sports *that the inclusinve resorts offer eg wind surfing, parasailing, kayaking etc - can I presume these are all also available at a price elsewhere, any idea?"

Rory last I heard diving was a water sport 

Rory also you are right there is no *"we"* as so far your contributions to the contributions to the thread are 

"This thread was started over three years ago so the op may well be a dive instructor by now!!!" - very insightful and really helping others on their questions on the Whitsundays 

"Who do you mean by 'we'? When people start reading the thread it relates to Whitsundays, partying and diving, I pointed out the age of the post because it was these aspects that poked my attention. So while you may have been answering the questions re sailing by Jukes not everybody was." - again nothing to the thread

No need to post everything else you have posted on this thread- I rest my case my lord 


!


----------



## rory22 (20 Jun 2008)

Ha Ha now were both pedantic 


Just to balance things up and post something more constructive re Whitsundays-

They are in my opinion THE most beautiful place on this planet, Whitehaven is the most beautiful beach in the world, as Yoltan said they are not really a party place but a place to marvel at the beauty of nature. The diving is not great because of the amount of silt in the water which reduces visibility. The sailing is probably second to none though I'm not well up on private charters. 
Sorry for hijacking your question Juke, here is a link to a private charter company- 
Don't stay in Airlie Beach because it's Backpacker central, Hamilton Island would be a much better option. Hope you have a great time and tell NOelC I said hello!!!!


----------



## juke (20 Jun 2008)

Cringe. I never meant to start a row......


----------



## Luckycharm (20 Jun 2008)

Good I was starting to wonder if you had actually been there are trying to do some point scoring


----------



## Luckycharm (20 Jun 2008)

juke said:


> Cringe. I never meant to start a row......


 
Nah it was some fun debating


----------



## rory22 (20 Jun 2008)

Damn it, this thread is bringing back too many memories. I'm really jealous!
Don't worry juke there's no row!


----------

